# Dover Calais



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Just booked for this week Out after 10 pm back in a few weeks time before 0630 am cost me £197 and I got discount on top of that for my old Voyager points and i think I got some knocked off for the internet booking.

nobby


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

If you're going again this year you'll save loads with the promo code knocking about on these forums for the chunnel - £125 return, I'm going for!!

And www.speedferries.co.uk let you on for £88 return with a motorhome if it's up to 2.9m high and 6.5m long!

Sounds good eh?


----------

